# anyone know how to reach soundservice electronics (james rowell) in kitchener?



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone know how to get ahold of james rowell at soundservice electronics in kitchener? - he seems to have moved his shop, his voicemail is always full and i need to reach him regarding a couple of repairs - any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

try reaching him through here...it says he's a freelance audio maintenance tech...

Audio Industry Advisory Council - Curriculum | OIART college of audio arts


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

snacker said:


> anyone know how to get ahold of james rowell at soundservice electronics in kitchener? - he seems to have moved his shop, his voicemail is always full and i need to reach him regarding a couple of repairs - any leads would be appreciated.


He's awesome, but what your describing is par for the course. I'll get his e-mail address from a mutual friend and PM you with it.

Shawn.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

try calling L&M in waterloo he was doing their work a few years ago


----------

